# Lathe turned fishing lures



## Daren




----------



## chippin-in

You arent actually goin to fish with those? Those are awesome!!

Robert


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I'm not much of a fisherman but those look ready to dip in the water! Have you ever caught anything with a lure you have made?


----------



## Daren

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Have you ever caught anything with a lure you have made?



Yep, all the time. Especially in local farm ponds.



.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba

Nice looking wood...and the finish is beautiful as well. Maple?


----------



## Daren

Yes Mickey, maple. One curly, one burl, one crotch-just some scraps I had laying around.


.


----------



## Kenbo

Wow, that's some serious grain there Daren. Nice work for sure.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba

Hey Ken...good to see you here. Looks like this is gonna be a good place. And the lures sure are nice...if I were a fish, I'd bite:P


----------



## Daren

I found another picture, these are from a few years back, I have not made any lures for a good while.


----------



## CodyS

loving them Daren!


----------



## phinds

Hey Daren, you're a man of many talents !

I assume those things hold up well in the water since it doesn't seem like you'd go to all that effort if they're not gonna last, huh?


----------



## Kevin

Can't speak for Daren, but I have a customer in NJ that buys a box of FBE lure blanks several times a year and makes them for him self & his fishing club buddies and they swear by them for large mouth bass especially. He's sent me quite a few lurs I should post them. I did poist a few over at WWT but it's been a while ago. 

My customer makes them by hand. _Look ma! No lathe!_ kind of guy so I suspect they hold up enough to be worth the trouble of hand carving. 





.


----------



## Daren

I put 4 coats (dipped) of spar marine varnish on the lures, so far so good.


.


----------



## boxerman

Those are really cool lures.


----------



## bearmanric

Daren very nice work. Have alot of big leaf maple here. Theres a Randle wood place i go to killer lace .I'm addicted to maple those are pretty. Rick


----------



## DKMD

I've never tried fishing lures, but those look outstanding!


----------



## BassBlaster

Never thought of turning fishing lures and I'm a fisherman. Thats where my user name comes from. I'll have to give it a go. Those all look nice!! Almost too nice to actually use!!


----------



## Daren

Daren said:


> Treecycle Hardwoods said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever caught anything with a lure you have made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, all the time. Especially in local farm ponds.
Click to expand...


Picture I found on a disk when I was looking for something else this morning.


----------



## Mike Mills

I really like those.  I'm going to try some of the chug/popper style for my FIL to use in his farm pond.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Nice fish daren. After you started this thread my local pbs station began airing a wood turning show. One of the shows was about turning lures. It was pretty cool they went into how to airbrush and every thing.


----------



## woodtickgreg

How did I miss this one! Really cool Daren, you have a knack for finding such cool figured wood. Nice fish too, still can't get used to you without the pony tail though. I used to have one but I got old and gray and just cut my hair really short now, easier, wash n wear. Anyway cool lures


----------



## lion6255

They are beautiful...Im not to sure that I could throw them in ole muddy Pond water and let fish trash them


----------



## Bluestingray

Excellent!

I'm gonna have to give that a try with a coat of marine epoxy for Gulf waters.


Those are killer Darin, awesome.


----------



## davidgiul

Nice turnings, Daren.


----------



## davduckman2010

Daren said:


>



hey darren those are frickin awsome do yo still make any of those dave


----------



## Daren

davduckman2010 said:


> hey darren those are frickin awsome do yo still make any of those



I have not made any for a few years (made a BUNCH back then though, 5-6 years ago).


----------



## BassBlaster

Hey Daren, quick question.

I really wanna try and spin a few of these. As a fisherman and a turner, I think it would be really cool to catch fish on a lure I made!!

I spent some time looking around on Janns Netcraft and all of thier hardware is nickel plated brass. Is that what you used? Does it hold up well? I was thinking SS would be the best way to go but I only saw split rings available in SS.

Also, how do the screw eyes hold up to a fighting large mouth? Do you reccomend using a dab of epoxy or CA on the screw threads?

Thanks!!


----------



## Daren

I used nickle plated brass hardware, seemed to be the standard for freshwater.
I used hardwood for the lure bodies so I had to drill a tiny pilot hole for the screw eyes. I dipped the screw eye threads in varnish before running them in, it helped lube the hole so the screw didn't snap off and I was thinking it may seal the hole back up sort of so water couldn't set in there weaken the attachment point. I've never had one pull out. :i_dunno:

If you are going to use those stick on eyes (I did)- The way I did those was dip/spray the lure body in marine varnish once and let that dry, I just dip coated mine. Stick the eyes on (and I signed mine after one coat) Then continue adding coats of varnish over the eyes to make sure they stay on.


----------



## Daren

I used nickle plated brass hardware, seemed to be the standard for freshwater. I didn't bother with SS.
I used hardwood for the lure bodies so I had to drill a tiny pilot hole for the screw eyes. I dipped the screw eye threads in varnish before running them in, it helped lube the hole so the screw didn't snap off _and_ I was thinking it may seal the hole back up sort of so water couldn't set in there weaken the attachment point. :i_dunno: I've never had one pull out.

If you are going to use those stick on ''eyeballs'' (I did)- The way I did those was dip/spray the lure body in marine varnish once and let that dry, I just dip coated mine. Stick the eyes on (and I signed mine after one coat) Then continue adding coats of varnish over the eyes to make sure they stay on. I used 4 coats at least, more if the wood was spalted and soaked up the varnish.


----------



## BassBlaster

Thanks for the tips and the quick reply!!


----------

